# Feeding Rats non-rat food



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi!! I am running low on my rat food, and I cannot go to the petstore until friday to buy more, they do not have any rat food in the town that I am currently at. I will be able to afford the food a lot sooner now, because I have a coupon (hurrah), so I was wondering, is there any people food i can feed them instead of food temporarily? Maybe a week and a half at tops?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

If I was in your position I would feed my rats cooked brown rice, boiled egg, chicken, sardines in water, cooked carrots, peas, apple slices, raw oats, walnuts, raisins, dried cranberries, tiny drops of olive oil or coconut oil, etc. and would try to make this mix 14% protein.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

whole wheat or vegetable pasta, raw or cooked, cuscus, tomatoes, salad greens, fresh herbs, blue berries, good quality dog kibble, cooked chicken livers, and any veggies. Green leafy veggies are good. Dried shrimp is also good for zinc intake. Dried Goji Berries are very good as well as pumpkin seeds.


----------



## CuriousLight (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd say you should be feeding them rat food _and_ non-rat food regularly. I've been giving my girls some pellets and a small dish of leafy greens, zucchini, peas, etc. every day so far. They like variety, just eating the same little pellets all day every day is no fun! 

To replace the rat food, how about some grains? Brown rice, pasta, oats, toast... For added protein an oyster every few days would be good. Fruit is great too, but don't give them too much because of the sugar content.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Things healthy for us for the most part is healthy for them. Don't overdue protein and keep the fat content way down. Sugary or salty processed foods are bad. Uncooked beans and potatoes are not safe for us or them. Cooked or uncooked whole grains-veggies- a little bit of seeds-a little fruit-a little meat (I would cook that depending on where you get your food) are the basics. 

Look up posts by isamurat if you want some more elaborate good lists of food and explanations on nutrients you are looking for.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

The great thing about rats is they will eat almost anything, just like dogs, so you can give them what you eat, pretty much. The not so great thing is: rats will eat almost anything, so they will eat thing which can be dangerous for them. I think it is easier to research which foods can NOT be given because that is a shorter list than those foods which can be. There are some staple foods most households have: grains (barley, rice), pasta, eggs, veggies (cucumber, tomato, broccoli, potato). Your rats can go on that for 3 or 4 days without any harm. 
To all the foods mentioned in this thread I would add buckwheat - rats go crazy about it! Not all stores in US carry it, and if they do it is usually in organic section. Just boil it. Great grain for fiber, and protein. Ratties will eat it plain, I eat it with milk, or farmers cheese, or as replacement for potatoes for dinner.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, thanks so much! We have a lot of the stuff y'all listed here at home! Especially brown rice, we have loads of it! Thanks again!


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

If you have some pasta that works too. As long as it isn't spaghetti noodles (They're just too thin)


----------



## butters (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, i give them people food too sometimes. I often buy the 50% off products at the store, that arent the freshest anymore, or sometimes I find coupons for food at couponbox or newspapers and stockpile these foods, rats dont care if bread becomes dry. there is nothing wrong with that. Rats are built to eat almost anything.


----------

